# dynamische Tabelle



## Woerschtel (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Seite für unsere Band gemacht. War bisher schon eine schwere Geburt. Doch hab alles mit mehr oder weniger Umständen gemeistert.  Aber nun stehe ich vor einem Problem, dass ich einfach nicht gelöst bekomme. Also im Mozilla habe ich bei 1024*768 keine Scrollbalken, im Internet Explorer dagegen schon. Ein Bekannter von mir hat mit beiden Browsern Scrollbalken, auch mit 1024*768. Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Seite im IE sowie im Mozilla richtig angezeigt wird? Könnt euch ja mal den Code (wenn man es so nennen kann) von der Seite anschaun! 

www.independend.net 

Danke schonma 

MfG
Woerschtel


----------



## Gumbo (9. Mai 2005)

Ich würde das Layout für eine Bildschirmauflösung von 800×_x_ optimieren und noch einen Puffer von 50 Pixel nehmen, oder gleich ein dynamischen Layout verwenden.


----------



## Woerschtel (9. Mai 2005)

Hab auch noch ein Problem! Sobald ich einen Text einfüge zerreißt das Layout.


----------



## Stibie (9. Mai 2005)

Dann gibt der Spalte eine Fixe breite und nach Wünschen auch ein overflow:auto über CSS!


----------



## Woerschtel (9. Mai 2005)

Nunja! Das Problem mit der Größe habe ich vorerst gelöst! Denke ich! Aber das Zerreissen nervt mich schon etwas! Hab fixe Größen verteilt aber es zerreißt! Weiß nich was ich noch machen soll. Und vorallem sieht in Dreamweaver alles ok aus! Aber im Browser zerreisst es dann!


----------



## iLu_is_a_loser (9. Mai 2005)

Du musst mal mehrere Browser verwenden.... fallas du das noch nicht gemacht hast...

 Ach ja eine dynamische Tablle kann man auch mit % machen zB man gibt bei width 100% ein... dann passt sich das zu 100% an


----------



## Woerschtel (9. Mai 2005)

Hab schon mehrere verwendet (IE und Mozilla). Aber was hat das mit dem Zerreissen zu tun?  Sobald ich Text einfüge zerreisst es halt.


----------



## iLu_is_a_loser (10. Mai 2005)

Wie meinst du das zerreissen...? Ist die Seite online? Dann kann man sich das angucken


----------



## Woerschtel (10. Mai 2005)

Ja ist online!  http://www.independend.net


----------



## iLu_is_a_loser (10. Mai 2005)

Kannst du mal bitte den Code davon posten? Damit ich sehen kann wo genau der Fehler liegt wenn ich ihn finden sollte...


----------



## c2uk (10. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie gut kennst Du Dich mit HTML aus?
2. Benutzt Du irgendeinen Code Editor oder auch warum übernimmst Du den ganzen Code von ImageReady?

Ein paar Lösungsvorschläge:

1. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sehr oft keine Anführungszeichen bei Attributangaben vorhanden sind.
2. Dann gibt es noch keinen Doctype: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/allgemein/grundgeruest.htm#dokumenttyp
3. Mach Dich mal mit rowspan vertraut: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/tabellen/zellen_verbinden.htm#zeilenweise


----------



## Woerschtel (10. Mai 2005)

thx @ c2uk! Mit rowspand zerreisst es nicht mehr! Vielen vielen dank!


MfG
Woersi


----------

